# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  250 лучших фильмов по версии IMDb

## АВИАТОР

250 лучших фильмов по версии IMDb (англ. IMDb Top 250) — список лучших художественных фильмов мира, который формируется на основе оценок, выставляемых картинам зарегистрированными посетителями сайта IMDb. По оценкам поисковых систем Интернета, это самый упоминаемый и поэтому, вероятно, самый известный в мире рейтинг фильмов. Это также один из первых подробных рейтингов, составленных самими зрителями и киноманами, и статистически наиболее весомый.

Первые 50:
Побег из Шоушенка (Фрэнк Дарабонт, 1994)
Крёстный отец (Фрэнсис Форд Коппола, 1972)
Крёстный отец 2 (Фрэнсис Форд Коппола, 1974)
Хороший, плохой, злой (Серджио Леоне, 1966)
Криминальное чтиво (Квентин Тарантино, 1994)
Список Шиндлера (Стивен Спилберг, 1993)
Пролетая над гнездом кукушки (Милош Форман, 1975)
Двенадцать разгневанных мужчин (Сидни Люмет, 1957)
Темный рыцарь (Кристофер Нолан, 2008)
Звездные войны V: Империя наносит ответный удар (Ирвин Кершнер, 1980)
Властелин колец: Возвращение короля (Питер Джексон, 2003)
Звездные войны IV: Новая надежда (Джордж Лукас, 1977)
Касабланка (Майкл Кёртиц, 1942)
Славные парни (Мартин Скорсезе, 1990)
Семь самураев (Акира Куросава, 1954)
Город Бога (Фернанду Мейреллиш, 2002)
Бойцовский клуб (Дэвид Финчер, 1999)
Индиана Джонс: В поисках утраченного ковчега (Стивен Спилберг, 1981)
Окно во двор (Альфред Хичкок, 1954)
Властелин колец: Братство кольца (Питер Джексон, 2001)
Аватар (Джеймс Кэмерон, 2009)
Обычные подозреваемые (Брайан Сингер, 1995)
Психо (Альфред Хичкок, 1960)
Однажды на Диком Западе (Серджио Леоне, 1968)
Молчание ягнят (Джонатан Демми, 1991)
Матрица (братья Вачовски, 1999)
Помни (Кристофер Нолан, 2000)
Семь (Дэвид Финчер, 1995)
Властелин колец: Две крепости (Питер Джексон, 2002)
Эта прекрасная жизнь (Фрэнк Капра, 1946)
Доктор Стрейнджлав (Стэнли Кубрик, 1964)
Бульвар Сансет (Билли Уайлдер, 1950)
К северу через северо-запад (Альфред Хичкок, 1959)
Гражданин Кейн (Орсон Уэллс, 1941)
Леон (Люк Бессон, 1994)
Апокалипсис сегодня (Фрэнсис Форд Коппола, 1979)
Красота по-американски (Сэм Мендес, 1999)
Американская история X (Тони Кей, 1998)
Форрест Гамп (Роберт Земекис, 1994)
Таксист (Мартин Скорсезе, 1976)
Головокружение (Альфред Хичкок, 1958)
Лоуренс Аравийский (Дэвид Лин, 1962)
ВАЛЛ-И (Эндрю Стэнтон, 2008)
Амели (Жан-Пьер Жене, 2001)
Терминатор 2: Судный день (Джеймс Кэмерон, 1991)
Чужой (Ридли Скотт, 1979)
Спасти рядового Райана (Стивен Спилберг, 1998)
Заводной апельсин (Стэнли Кубрик, 1971)
Сияние (Стэнли Кубрик, 1980)
Тропы славы (Стэнли Кубрик, 1957)

Материал из Википедии — свободной энциклопедии.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Абсолютно согласен  Не все даже и смотрел)) Нужно срочно исправлять

----------

